# Looking for a home for Freckle



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi

Last Monday I went to Heathrow and picked up 2 foster cats that flew in from Cyprus, from a rescue called Cyprus Pride House. One who was called Lara has already been homed, she was taken by a lady who had adopted her sister previously. I now have a lovely young boy called Freckle.

Freckle is neutered, vaccinated, micro-chipped, flea/worm treated and house-trained, he was born in 2010 - He is shy at first but also very affectionate and loving once settled. He is also a very intelligent boy, very inquisitive who likes to watch everything that is going on, he will certainly be your best companion pet, at the moment he is curled up on the bed with me (or maybe sprawling and taking over  ), very chilled and relxed. Freckle has one of the most endearing little faces I have ever seen.

He got on very well with Lara, however, with cats he doesn't know, he can be a bit of a bully I have been informed, so he will need to either be the only cat in the home, or homed with someone who is willing & experienced to do a careful introduction to their own pets.

Also as Freckle came from a rural area he is not at all used to traffic so ideally he would suit another rural area or somewhere not near a busy road.

For some pictures of Freckle, here is a link to my Flickr account -
Freckle - a set on Flickr

For full details about adopting Freckle or general queries, please contact either me at email address [email protected] or [email protected]

Thanks 
Anne-Marie


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous and could be the twin of my Eric.


----------



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

A Bump for Freckle


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Freckle is a sweetie, looks abit like the stray we feed, hope he gets a home soon xxx_


----------



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

Just wanted to say that Freckle has gone to a new forever home. I was quite upset to see him go, more than I expected, he was such an adorable loving cat, but where he has gone is purfect for him, 1-2-1 care all day every day and somewhere for him to roam outside, he is going to be very spoilt.


----------

